# PROFIBUS-Umsetzer NetLink jetzt mit zusätzlichen Möglichkeiten



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 Juni 2006)

Guten Tag,

die PROFIBUS-Umsetzer *ACCON-NetLink-PRO* und 
*ACCON-NetLink-USB* bieten Ihnen mit der Firmware 
1.3 mehr Möglichkeiten:

*ACCON-NetLink-PRO*
12 gleichzeitige MPI- und Profibus-Verbindungen 
Unterstützung von RFC 1006
7 gleichzeitige TCP/IP-Verbindungen 
(1 S7-Online, 1 RFC 1006 und 5 wahlweise) 
Unterstützung von PROFIBUS DP-V1 (Klasse 2)
bis zu 20 % schneller

*ACCON-NetLink-USB*
12 gleichzeitige MPI- und Profibus-Verbindungen 
Unterstützung von PROFIBUS DP-V1 (Klasse 2)
bis zu 20 % schneller

Sie erhalten mit den NetLink-Geräten eine kostengünstige 
Alternative zu den Kommunikationsprozessoren (CPs) von 
Siemens und anderen Herstellern. Die NetLink-Geräte 
haben eine aktive Anschlussleitung und werden direkt 
auf die MPI- oder PROFIBUS-Schnittstelle der S7-SPS 
gesteckt.

Informieren Sie sich gleich jetzt über die *weiteren Details* 
und bestellen Sie Ihre neue NetLink-Geräte schnell und 
einfach online.

Fragen beantworten wir gerne hier im Forum oder 
per E-Mail an support@deltalogic.de.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Gast (28 Juni 2006)

Hallo,

können vorhandene NetLink PRO auf die neue Firmware upgedatet werden?

Gruß Werner


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 Juni 2006)

Aber natürlich! Einfach E-Mail an support@deltalogic.de. Sie erhalten dann das Updateprogramm und die benötigten Dateien.


----------



## Gast (28 Juni 2006)

Hallo,

noch ein paar Verständnisfrage:
Sie schreiben "12 gleichzeitige MPI- und Profibus-Verbindungen", dies würde also bedeuten, ich könnte z.B. mit 12 verschiedenen PGs auf den NetLink pro zugreifen. Oder?

Was bedeuten dann die "7 gleichzeitige TCP/IP-Verbindungen". Bedeutet dies, dass ich doch 'nur' mit 7 verschiedenen PGs auf den NetLink Pro zugreifen kann, manche PGs aber mehrere MPI-Verbindungen zu einer CPU herstellen können?

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 Juni 2006)

12 gleichzeitige MPI- oder Profibus-Verbindungen bedeutet:
Sie können entweder mit einem PG auf 12 SPSen gleichzeitig zugreifen oder mit 2 PGs auf jeweils 6 usw. Nicht jedes PG muss dabei gleichviel SPSen im gleichzeitigen Zugriff haben. Insgesamt kann aber zu maximal 12 SPSen gleichzeitig eine Verbindung bestehen.
7 gleichzeitige TCP/IP-Verbindungen bedeutet:
Sie können mit bis zu 7 PCs über den NetLinkPro auf die SPSen zugreifen. Zu beachten ist allerdings, dass eine Verbindung für "PG-Dienste" und eine Verbindung für "RFC1006" reserviert ist. Die restlichen 5 werden je nach Bedarf dynamisch verteilt. Somit kann von 6 PG + 1 RFC1006 bis zu 1 PG + 6 RFC1006 alles vorkommen. Durch den Einbau von RF1006 in den NetLinkPro verhält sich dieser nun protokollseitig wie eine CP 343-1 oder CP 443-1. Viele fertige Applikationen (Visualisierungen etc.) können nun ohne Änderung direkt auf den NetLinkPro zugreifen.


----------



## Gast (28 Juni 2006)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Erklärung.
Die RFC1006 ist für uns interessant.
Wir haben eine Visualisierung im Einsatz, welche über RFC1006 auf einen CP343 zugreift. Dabei muss neben der IP-Adresse des CPs auch die Slotnummer der CPU angegeben werden, von der die Operanden stammen. Welche Slotnummer muss dabei beim NetLink Pro angegeben werden? Die 2 bei S7-300 und wahlweise der Steckplatz der CPU bei S7-400?

Danke für die Antwort.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 Juni 2006)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> vielen Dank für die Erklärung.
> Die RFC1006 ist für uns interessant.
> ...


Für die Adressierung ist bei Siemens die Kombination von Rack- und Slotnummer vorgesehen. Bei den Standardwerten von 0/0 wird auf die direkt angeschlossene Baugruppe zugegriffen. Speziell bei RFC1006 macht dies wenig Sinn, da dies in der Regel die CPx43-1 ist. Bei einer 343-1 ist die SPS normalerweise unter 0/2, bei einer 443-1 mit schmalem Netzteil unter 0/2  und mit breiterem Netzteil unter 0/3 erreichbar (die CPU sitzt halt einen Slot weiter rechts). Da der NetLink über MPI/PB kommuniziert, wurde die Rack-/Slotnummer dazu verwendet, die MPI-Adresse der gewünschten CPU anzugeben. Um auf die SPS mit der MPI-Adresse 2 zuzugreifen, geben Sie einfach 0/2 an, das war es (MPI-Nummer = 32*Rack+Slot). Selbstverständlich sind auch Mechanismen eingebaut, wenn der NetLinkPro auf einer CP342-5 oder CP343-5 steckt und die Rack-/Slotnummer wirklich für die Kommunikation benötigt wird.


----------

